# Please help identify this unmarked Russian thing



## deelirium (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello, people! I am new here and I hope perhaps someone can assist me in doing some detective work.

My mother recently unearthed a long-forgotten stash of grandfather's old photo equipment that contained this unmarked thing. I currently don't have the option of inspecting this in person, I am, however, very curious. 

Here's what I know:
It is almost certainly a Russian item. I've been playing with his camera for a couple of years, and it originally came with a 1971 Zenit-V (B) with 1972 Mir-1, 1963 Jupiter 11, a Jupiter 37A. The stash also had a 1969 Helios 44-2, and a random projector lens. So I assume it's from the same time period.
Aside from the Jupiter-11, everything else is M42 mount.

I Initially assumed it to be some sort of a teleconverter, but since the stash also contained inner glass elements and assorted mystery components, i'm starting to speculate that it used to be a lens and has been disassembled (aperture ring?). 

I know this is not much to go on from, but if someone has some clue on what this could be, please throw it my way.

(Can also post a photo of the mystery components if helpful).


----------



## IanG (Oct 23, 2021)

It looks like a lens off a Russian enlarger.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks like an enlarging lens to me as well.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 25, 2021)

I agree with the replies above. It could be that, since it has no markings at all, it was probably made for some commercial use, or part of an enlarger for a particular Soviet institution. Who knows, maybe it was made for the KGB…. (j/k)


----------

